# Life Ambitions



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Current idea for possible career path. Contextual variables to consider- Im 18, taking general studies in university, aspiring for great success in life, drinking a glass of red wine... second glass of red wine.

Become a certified carpenter, Work and make money, buy houses, fix up/renovate said houses, sell houses/ rent houses, use money from sold houses to buy new houses, repeat process. <--- Repeat until empire is built, think larger! Use money made to build condos/apartments, rent out said apartments, <--- Retire after 35-40 years of work, or until i have built up a cash cow of a company/business.

If anybody out there has any advice or warnings, anything is welcome 
++


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Both your livelihood and savings will be in the same industry - real estate. So your income and wealth will fluctuate together with the real estate market. This means your saved wealth will be a less effective buffer against sudden job loss. Not a deal breaker, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

JayDubs said:


> Both your livelihood and savings will be in the same industry - real estate. So your income and wealth will fluctuate together with the real estate market. This means your saved wealth will be a less effective buffer against sudden job loss. Not a deal breaker, but something to keep in mind.


Sudden job loss wouldnt be at the top of my worries. Im sure a carpenter/contractor will never have too hard of a time finding work.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

Learn the market before you begin buying or selling any estate. Beware get rich quick schemes that offer current advice -- unless you can prove it's true. You won't find everything you need with estate online. Don't fall in love with houses you're renting, prospecting or renovating.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Azure Bass said:


> Learn the market before you begin buying or selling any estate. Beware get rich quick schemes that offer current advice -- unless you can prove it's true. You won't find everything you need with estate online. Don't fall in love with houses you're renting, prospecting or renovating.


Ill make sure im in a stable market that wont crash like Florida. Im currently in Alberta and i was thinking that it would be a good market to start in (due to it being the province with the most money). Until oil becomes obsolete, I think its a good idea.


----------



## Goooseeey (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds decent, but remember, the housing industry has been in a long slump that is finally looking up, but even so, it's improving in the tiniest of manners. If you're looking for a way to get rich relatively quickly/reliably, this would not be my suggested path. If you truly enjoy contracting/carpenting, then I would say go for it regardless of the market. Just something to consider.


----------

